# West Coast Cattitude



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo and Cali













My "corn kitties" - as I turn around and find them staring at me....

















Little Gizilla
















Ying and Yang















Charlee's stink-eye look
















Sweet Cali
















The expando twins













Supervisor kitty - sleeping on the job













Their faces upon being told, "No more Fancy Feast!!"













Hide and seek


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You have the most *gorgeous* cats....... 

I love the Gizilla face  it cracked me up.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the cats of the corn picture! Bahaha!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marie what a beautiful fur family you have! Cali and Charlee could be calendar cats. I loved your pictures.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute little ladies!!!:love2


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

What adorable cats you have Marie!
I love Cali and Charlee!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous cats! Marie. I looove flooffy cats. Used to have some, but not any more. Do I miss the groooming? sometimes, but not all the fur around. I do miss _the feel_ of the fur tho.


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhh they are beautiful. Your twins are SO gorgeous, quite unusual looking. I would like a cuddle!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the fluffy kitties!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

They're awesome!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! The twins are so photogenic! But my heart belongs to Cleo.:love2
Is Miss Gizilla getting any better with the others?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful ladies


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh wow, I kinda want to steal Charlee and Cali. Such gorgeous cats! I have always had a soft spot for calicos. 

So lucky to have such pretty kitties. Even if they do impressions of the people of the corn. :lol:


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Such pretty California girls


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I LOVE your kitties!! :love2


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Ha California girls! Patch and Treize would be in kitty heaven if they could spend time with your girls! 

We have a thing for Cleo over here!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

See, I'm in love with Gigi.  I love the attitude she looks like she would exude.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They all have such expressive little faces! Such beauties, and the pictures of the twins together are really striking.

P.S. Has anyone told Cali she has a triangle on her face?


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Simply gorgeous kitties! I have a thing for Cleo too


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

West Coast beauties! I love the expression on the twins' faces in the "no more Fancy Feast" picture...well captioned!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha adorable fluffy cats!! lol


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What are your cats' personalities like?


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

What a beautiful family! I love how Charlie balances himself on the tv!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

What a beautiful gang you have!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!!



katlover13 said:


> Is Miss Gizilla getting any better with the others?


Slowly. Very, very slowly.



ndiniz said:


> What are your cats' personalities like?


Cali: Very sweet, gentle, greets everyone with a little kiss on the forehead. Also willful and a bit of a brat. Doesn't really meow, makes a soft caw sound. She can open my childproof cupboards. And the hearts of everyone who meets her.

Charlee: My tomboy, she's my little triller, like R2D2. She's also my little Hoover, sucks up her kibble treat like there's no tomorrow, then tries to finish everyone else's. She will literally run over the other cats, even Gigi, when she hears the treat bag. She'll even smack Gigi on the forehead if she gets too close to her dish.

Cleo: My little loner girl. Keeps mostly to herself, but she and Cali are buds. She does NOT like being picked up, definitely not a lap cat, but at bedtime, she has to knead my arm for a while, then she curls up on the pillow next to me and falls asleep with her little paw on my face or neck or arm. When I'm upset, she's my little empath kitty and she's right there next to me, talking me down and headbutting me and rubbing up against me.

Gigi: The most affectionate kitty I've ever known. With _me_. She'll lie next to me while I'm watching t.v. and purr and purr, and I'm not even petting her! Best cat ever to sleep with - never moves during the night, never wakes me up in the morning. When I get out of the shower, she's still lying in bed, not a care in the world, like an unemployed boyfriend. She became friends with my other girls right away, then she literally woke up one day and hated the twins. I wasn't working at the time, so I know nothing happened between them to cause this. Bad dream maybe? I'll never know. But it's getting a little better.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They're such a playful bunch! It seems like when one of the girls does something,the other girls key off of her energy,join in,then 1 of the other girls has an idea and...

A happy handful!

btw,I may have found a solution to your cupboard problem. I put a plastic kitty-city support rod between the handles. Robin would j-u-m-p into the top cubbie and get into his kibble! But this latest idea works-he simply CAN'T get in!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

They're all cool!

Cali sure does look like a sweet cat, and soft <3


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Fab pics! I love the twins so much! They are so expressive!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Nice descriptions of your cats Marie, but you're only enticing us to want to crash at your house 

And one more thing, I can say with 100% certainty that, as someone who is unemployed, I have WAYYYYYYYY more cares in the world than I ever have, and it really sucks  I often say, "I wish I was a cat" hehe.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been there, Tanyuh. These last three years were horrible for me. Hang in there. atback

As cute as my girls are, it's nice to be working and actually _miss_ them.


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow you were right, Cleo really does look a lot like my big puss!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

marie73 said:


> I've been there, Tanyuh. These last three years were horrible for me. Hang in there. atback
> 
> As cute as my girls are, it's nice to be working and actually _miss_ them.


Aww thanks 

After spending a lot of time at home, I find that I now have anxiety about leaving the house and I'm ultra paranoid about making sure all the windows and doors are closed etc. Do you, or any of you for that matter, ever have anxiety about leaving your cats alone?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm just back at work after a year and a half unemployed and I worry about MowMOw constantly when I'm gone.  

I unplug the window fan (unless it's going to be ungodly hot) and unplug my laptop (he likes to play with the cord). I check his water and his box and feed him right before I leave. I have a piece of paper taped to the inside of my door to make sure I have everything (purse, keys, lunch, wallet..etc) and to make sure I've done everything (Unplugg fan and laptop, check balcony door, check litterbox, check water..etc). I guess that does make me pretty paranoid.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, I'm glad I'm not alone  I haven't gone so far as to make a list but I might consider it. The other day our balcony door was left unlocked and both Sigma and Phae got outside (Sigma is very adept at opening doors). I'm not sure how long they were out there, but when I finally noticed, Phae had gotten onto the neighbour's balcony (I had to crawl under a wall thingy to get to her) and Sigma was **up on the roof**! The instant I said his name, he came to me and Roy had to grab a table to reach up to grab him. It scared me soooo badly and it isn't the first time he's gotten out... He's too smart for his own good 

But yeah, I really hate leaving them alone all day  Someday I hope to set up a webcam in their kitty room so I can keep an eye on them at (hopefully soon to be) work hehe.


----------

